# Saturday Watch...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll start with a MuDu


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Starting the day a Sinner


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

XXL Capeland today..


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This for me... Rolex Sub LV


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Starting off with the SD


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Capeland as well










all the best

Jan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well as, apart from Chris`s rather nice MuDu, we seem to be starting the day with some snazzy divers, I think I`ll join in with this...



Breitling Super Ocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chrono Avenger for me this morning


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for the morning


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This at the moment


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

PAM 00111 today.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm also in the Sub club today


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

wow all beauties already on display this morning. I've been wearing this this morning:










But just to go out on my bike so will change to this










Cheers Stu


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

'69










and this


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT29


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Giving the 856 an airing this weekend....


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Zeno today


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

This Hamilton Nautilus 502 for me today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> This Hamilton Nautilus 502 for me today.


:thumbsup:

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

watchnutz said:


> This Hamilton Nautilus 502 for me today.


Now that is _very _nice B)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

RLT 4 The all-man man's watch  (will have to change the ad to Scarborough now)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Orient today:










Cheers


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

New arrival for me, off to Dublin in a couple of hours, i'll be keeping it on for the weekend


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with this from July '77 today.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing this at work.










Off out for dinner to the sister in law's this evening so I'll be wearing this.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > This Hamilton Nautilus 502 for me today.
> ...


Thanks Paul! It's not as much fun here at the old folks home since they won't allow candles on the cake any longer. Last year they had to call the Fire Brigade when the 74 candles lit up like a torch  :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Enzo today










Paul


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This orange Kelton, I would prefer a blue dial, but blue seems to not to be the color of the future... :cry2:

I would like BTW to thank Knut who gave me some advices to service the Timex/Kelton watches. It works. Thks again Knut.

Bertrand


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

minkle said:


> :wub: :wub:


My other one's still being serviced (problems getting a replacement main spring). Once I've got it back I'll drop you a PM.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Probably the cheapest watch on this thread, but at the same time arguably the best value for money watch here:










Alpha 'Explorer' (supplier's photo). I have two of them (ordering cock-up..... don't ask.....). This one and the same model that came with an assortment of Nato straps. I would wear them more often if it were not for the Mercedes hands.

Rob


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am sure I am the winner, mine is 1 euro :tongue2:

Bertrand



Barryboy said:


> Probably the cheapest watch on this thread...
> 
> Rob


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> RLT 4 The all-man man's watch  (will have to change the ad to Scarborough now)


Good job!  Brings back the seventies (and probably the STDs that went with it  ).

Later,

William


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

wearing the oris today with a new strap ...not sure if it works yet.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

RLT 11 For me today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got this baby on today....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

tranber70 said:


> I am sure I am the winner, mine is 1 euro :tongue2:
> 
> Bertrand
> 
> ...


No, I meant new price and still reckon that pound for pound this is the best new watch out there.

Rob


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonW said:


> This for me... Rolex Sub LV


Any more picture of your LV with that strap ??????

Cheers

B.

Raining this morning so Big M is taking no chances and going with a diver and as usuall I'll stick to my Sub


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Omega PO


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > This for me... Rolex Sub LV
> ...


I do but they wont help you... the strap is a very rare vintage (70s) Isofrane strap that has long been NLA. Its the only strap I ever wear the LV on now, I only wore it on the bracelet when I collected it from the AD. Im not a Rolex bracelet hater at all, I just love this strap on this watch


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

No watch today as I'm painting & decorating :angry:

(Note to Mr Dulux - That paint is not buttermilk it's canary f***ing yellow :taz: )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this an hour ago...



ПОЛЕТ АВИАТОР ХРОНОГРАФ 3133 23 КАМНЯ, `СДЕЛАНО В РОССИИ`

(Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 3133 23 Jewels` Made in Russia`)










I`ve just realised that I`ve only worn 2 watches so far today & haven`t even gone `double-wristed` :swoon:

I must be coming down with something :doctor:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



mutley said:


> ...(Note to Mr Dulux - That paint is not buttermilk it's canary f***ing yellow :taz: )


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just finished cleaning the car (bound to rain now) and changed to this.

I was considering selling this, hence taking a few snaps yesterday, but it's my only Valjoux 7750 and I think I'd really miss the wobble!










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Omega Seamaster this afternoon, F300. Saying goodbye

(currently on sale in this forum)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Been wearing the Bathys for most of the day on my favourite SC strap.

Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just about to cook a rhubarb crumble, so changed over to this so I don't give it too long in the oven (I hate burnt crumble) h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> Just finished cleaning the car (bound to rain now) and changed to this.
> 
> I was considering selling this, hence taking a few snaps yesterday, but it's my only Valjoux 7750 and I think I'd really miss the wobble!
> 
> ...


you do right mate......really like that....whats the size of it?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Just about to cook a rhubarb crumble, so changed over to this so I don't give it too long in the oven (I hate burnt crumble) h34r:


 :wub: :wub:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished cleaning the car (bound to rain now) and changed to this.
> ...


It's 39 mm sans crown, 43 mm with, 48 mm lug to lug with 20 mm lugs and about 15 mm deep.

A few more pics for you, it's called 9G 600.




























Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Just about to cook a rhubarb crumble, so changed over to this so I don't give it too long in the oven (I hate burnt crumble) h34r:


Burning anything made with rhubarb couldn`t possible make it taste any worse :yucky:

Swapped over to this earlier....

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

putting this on b4 i go to bed.....up at 2am for work :cry2:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Trying a new strap on my Speedy Pro, so it's all change again to this



















Cheers,

Gary


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

nosher said:


> wearing the oris today with a new strap ...not sure if it works yet.


it sure does work-great watch


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

How can I take photos of watches as nice <_< ? Camera with special lenses? I will be wearing my Breitling Superocean for the whole weekend and looking forward to my CWC with Toshi next week! :rltb:


----------



## IronMonkey (May 25, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> got this baby on today....


Just wondering what this baby's called?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

IronMonkey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > got this baby on today....
> ...


That's Shawn's Marathon JSAR on a Toshi strap, he calls it his baby because it weighs 8lb 4oz


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> IronMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


i like to call her sharon :lol:


----------

